# 1911 Iver Johnson Truss Racer restoration done..well almost



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my Iver Johnson Truss Racer/Roadster in it's almost done mode.  It still needs pedals, and a few other items but it's close to done.  Yea, I took a few liberties in the restoration, like with the wheels/tires and seat update.  A more complete story of the restoration can be seen on my website at the link below. 

http://www.1018kustoms.com/iver-johnson-restoration.html


----------



## Iverider (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool bike! Is the rear hub nickel or brass plated? Have any before pics?


----------



## Wcben (Dec 28, 2012)

Considering where you started, I really like what you came up with....A+++!


----------



## Easy Money (Dec 28, 2012)

*Oh yes!*

"Correct" is overrated. You built a MAD SWEET bike!


----------



## filmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

*Iver*

Wooow - That is one cool bike - much nicer than my Iver. What tires are on yours? Fantastic job on the hub!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice! Love that black and green paint with the red pinstripe....thats one fine machine...great job!


----------



## pelletman (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## oddball (Dec 29, 2012)

Good choice with the Velocity blunt35's and Amsterdam tires. That's what I'm running on my early bicycles.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 29, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Cool bike! Is the rear hub nickel or brass plated? Have any before pics?




Both the hubs are brass plated, laced to velocity P35's with black spokes and brass nipples. 
Tires are 700c Electra Amsterdam's





Here is a before shot. There are also more before, durring, and after pictures at my website at the link in the first post.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 29, 2012)

Wonderful bicycle....!!!

This shows what you can do with some imagination, vision, time and cash.

Great execution.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

*Rims*

Aw wow - but wood is best in the rim dept... And modern wood rims have lots of options these days. I have a wood copy of the p 35 that I sell with metal inserts ... Very orig and period look and can run modern tires. Sacroboscorims.com


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 29, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful, great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 29, 2012)

filmonger said:


> Aw wow - but wood is best in the rim dept... And modern wood rims have lots of options these days. I have a wood copy of the p 35 that I sell with metal inserts ... Very orig and period look and can run modern tires. Sacroboscorims.com




filmonger, I agree wood is best!  It looks so nice, it's just a little harder to find and work with using modern tires.  I have a Lobdell steel lined wood rim, and would love to find another to make a pair. Anyone???  



I also have an old wood clincher and looking for a mate.  Can you post or PM the datails on the wood P35 copies with the metal inserts you have?  I have a couple more wood rim era projects coming up and would love to sheck out some more wheel options.


----------



## Kombicol (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful build.
What are the handlebars you used?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful redo!!!!


----------



## sloar (Jan 4, 2013)

i am a big believer of leaving original, or a period correct restoration. this bike changed my mind. very top notch work, nice job.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 4, 2013)

sloar said:


> i am a big believer of leaving original, or a period correct restoration. this bike changed my mind. very top notch work, nice job.




I am too, I feel very strongly about that, but sometimes a bike is too far gone to preserve, so I think resto is OK


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep! What those last 2 guys said! I likes my bikes original also. But Damn, that Iver looks cool as hell! I wonder if you shouldn't of plated everything in Brass! Ride on!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Very tastefully done with just enough to make it different from the average resto. There was a really sweet Iver at MLC last year that I was seriously contemplating but took a pass. BTW aren't you the one that has the double supended Five Bar? V/r Shawn


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 7, 2013)

Kombicol said:


> Beautiful build.
> What are the handlebars you used?




The bars I stole off a 1916 Schwinn World model 55 project I have hanging on the shop wall.  It is missing the front fork so it is way on the back burner untill I find the correct fork, so till then....I stole the bars, had them replated and used them for this build.  Im looking for the correct set of bars for the Iver, and when I find them at least the Racer bars will be ready for that build.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 7, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Yep! What those last 2 guys said! I likes my bikes original also. But Damn, that Iver looks cool as hell! I wonder if you shouldn't of plated everything in Brass! Ride on!




No, everything in brass might of been cool and a little different, but like the last two or three of you guys said...original is where it's at!  That's why I did the frame, fork and all the associated parts like the crank, headset, etc. in nickel and era original colors, and only the bolt on stuff were custom. That way correct wheel/tires, seat etc. can all be easly added later when found.  I fully invision that these wheel/tires will probably come off at some point and move on to another "rider".


----------



## filmonger (Jan 9, 2013)

*RE: Amsterdam label*

How did you get rid of the modern label on the Amsterdam tires????


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 9, 2013)

10~18kustoms said:


> filmonger, I agree wood is best!  It looks so nice, it's just a little harder to find and work with using modern tires.  I have a Lobdell steel lined wood rim, and would love to find another to make a pair. Anyone???
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an old wood clincher and looking for a mate.  Can you post or PM the datails on the wood P35 copies with the metal inserts you have?  I have a couple more wood rim era projects coming up and would love to sheck out some more wheel options.




get a pair of Ghisallo Cerchi rims, handmade in italy for either clinchers or tubulars. also, they're for 700c tires so no need to hunt for weird sized tires.
truly the nicest wooden rims around.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 9, 2013)

filmonger said:


> How did you get rid of the modern label on the Amsterdam tires????




Didn't have to, this is the way they came.  They do have the tire size and Cheng Shin Tire molded into the sidewall all the same color as the tire so not very noticeable, but no other label.


----------

